# HELP!! 2014 Nissan Sentra Troubles..



## adababy (May 10, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I own a 2014 Nissan Sentra w/114k miles that runs perfectly fine and have never had any troubles with it until about a month ago. I was driving it on the freeway and decided to exit and go to a gas station to buy a snack and when I came to a stop to park my car it jerked and shook like crazy.. I didn’t know if I had just ran over something or was scraping the bottom of my car Bc that’s what it felt like. I turned it off and back on and it started up like normal but as soon as I shift the gear off park it jerks and shakes and turns off. I had to get it towed home and had a mechanic friend look at it but when he scanned it for any codes NOTHING CAME UP... my uncle and him were pushing that it might be the transmission but it didn’t feel like it would be..The guy ended up putting it in neutral and pressing the gas then shifting it to drive and it ran like nothing happened. So I used it for work until I could get a tune up and it broke down on me again with the same symptoms as I came to a stop at a red light. I finally got a tune up and it worked great and even better and about after a week It did the same thing while I was in traffic and I noticed that if I press the gas while I’m at a stop holding down on the brake, it won’t turn off but if I just brake it will jerk and shake until it turns off. I’m sorry if I can’t explain exactly what’s going on I am a girl who knows barely nothing about cars but I can’t seem to get an answer and I’m scared to take it to a mechanic knowing they will over charge me. I did take it to Nissan and this guy friend of the mechanic reprogrammed the transmission on the low and scanned my car but still no codes. It works perfectly fine until randomly it will decide to not. Please someone help me, I’m scared to drive anywhere without it turning off on me mid traffic.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like the torque converter clutch is locked up and isn't releasing. The TCM doesn't have any good way to detect a hydraulic or mechanical failure inside the converter, so it won't generally cause codes.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

adababy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I finally got a tune up and it worked great and even better and about after a week It did the same thing while I was in traffic and I noticed that if I press the gas while I’m at a stop holding down on the brake, it won’t turn off but if I just brake it will jerk and shake until it turns off. I’m sorry if I can’t explain exactly what’s going on I am a girl who knows barely nothing about cars but I can’t seem to get an answer and I’m scared to take it to a mechanic knowing they will over charge me. I did take it to Nissan and this guy friend of the mechanic reprogrammed the transmission on the low and scanned my car but still no codes. It works perfectly fine until randomly it will decide to not. Please someone help me, I’m scared to drive anywhere without it turning off on me mid traffic.


Check the idle speed when the engine is fully warmed up; it should be 700 rpm. If the idle speed is very low, then that's what will happen in your case. To fix a low idle speed, an idle speed relearn procedure needs to be performed; a nissan dealer can do that for you.


----------

